
Ask HN: What Was NASA817 Up to over California? - mastry
It looks like some kind of a search pattern [1], but I can&#x27;t think of a good reason to do that in a DC-8.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;flightaware.com&#x2F;live&#x2F;flight&#x2F;NASA817&#x2F;history&#x2F;20190722&#x2F;1800Z&#x2F;KPMD&#x2F;KBOI
======
caycep
geographically, wildfire surveillance? atmospheric chemistry monitoring? just
speculation...

